# Mac OS 9.3



## wdw_ (Jun 12, 2001)

I found this @ Think Secret.com

Apple Planning Successor to Mac OS 9.2, Code-named "Starlight"
By Nick dePlume, Publisher and Editor in Chief

Since mid-March, Think Secret has provided inside news on the development of Mac OS 9.2, code-named Moonlight. Mac OS 9.2 is a bug fix and hardware support release, including improved Classic support for use with Mac OS X. Moonlight hit the sixth final candidate stage late Friday, and is due for public release shortly.

Thanks to multiple sources, Think Secret has exclusively learned details of Mac OS 9.2's successor, which carries the code name "Starlight." The Starlight release, which will likely have the final name Mac OS 9.3, will continue to improve Classic support.

With Classic's immense resource requirements, Apple must continue to pare it down to boost performance. That, along with hardware support for Macs released after OS 9.2 hits the streets, will be the central focus of Starlight.

The Starlight release is just getting started, and is currently in the very early development stages. At press time, no Starlight builds have been provided to developers, as the final OS 9.2 seeds continue.

*Got dirt? Send your information to Think Secret by email, or call our anonymous voicemail at (425) 930-4769.*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 12, 2001)

Apple better watch it with the naming conventions!
They want to be able to improve classic as much as they can but getting up to macOS 9.3 .... I can only predict that one day if they are not careful they will end up with MacOS 9.999999999 LOL


----------



## endian (Jun 12, 2001)

Or they'll just rename it 'Classic v10.0'


----------



## jdog (Jun 12, 2001)

Here are some more naming options:

"Another piece of crap"
"Outdated OS"
"If your apps don't run native in X by now, then you should switch to another OS"
"Your guess is as good as mine as to why we are developing two OSs simultaniously"

Just some ideas 

-jdog


----------



## endian (Jun 12, 2001)

I think most all the updates to 9 from now on will be targeted at fixing things with Classic that can't be fixed from the OSX side, so it's not really the case about developing 2 OS's at once


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 12, 2001)

I think that in  addition to making classic better & faster the aim is to make OS 9 more like OS X in navigation, or how things are organized so that people who dont switch to it now, will have an easier time in the future.


----------



## jdog (Jun 12, 2001)

I thought classic was implemented in order to allow for an easier transition to OSX from OS9 and < .  If this is the case, then when most apps are able to run natively on X, there will be no need to classic.  

I would rather see Apple put those people who are developing OS9 on a project like DVD playing for my friggin $4000 powerbook running OSX. 

With the long term goal of moving all new Apple computers to MacOSX, they are just wasting resources (IMO) by continuing a project that has already been replaced!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Jun 12, 2001)

From what I have read, this already has happened. I can't remember where I saw it, but much of the Mac OS 9 team, including the person who had been in charge of it, have moved on to work on OS X since Mac OS 9.1 was released.

				-Bruce Adcock


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 13, 2001)

MacOS 9.2 has happened ... it is in the FC stage


----------



## jdog (Jun 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *MacOS 9.2 has happened ... it is in the FC stage *


That we know...wdw_ posted an article on think secret about another 9.x beyond 9.2.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jdog _
> *
> That we know...wdw_ posted an article on think secret about another 9.x beyond 9.2.    *


I did report a false statement, but that was like one of the only things Think Secret.com has ever gotten  wrong. They even had the complete tech specs on the Ti Powerbook before the January Macworld Expo!


----------

